# tupelo or not



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

hey yall
been a while since ive been on , have a question?
i have a tree that i thought was a tupelo, white tupelo, but i have been looking at black gum and white tupelo flowers, and this tree is not like those! it has the same leaves but the flowers are bell shaped, little white bell shaped flowers! about three to a leaf, or the end of each small branch. the tree is a good 70 - 90 ft tall. we have the gall berry blooming real good down here in south mississippi, but they are not interested in the gall berry, they are all over this tree. ill post pictures tomorrow but does anyone have an idea? 
thanks
kindest regards
brad


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

here are some pictures of the tree,
















this is the little flowers








you can see the little flowers on the stem


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

bradley39482 said:


> ill post pictures tomorrow but does anyone have an idea?


The leaves an bark look like an American Persimmon. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diospyros_virginiana

Shane


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

thanks mullins, but i have never seen any fruit on the tree that looks like a persimmon, have a persimmon in the yard!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

bradley39482 said:


> thanks mullins, but i have never seen any fruit on the tree that looks like a persimmon, have a persimmon in the yard!


Congrats on the persimmon in the yard,

Does the leaves look like the one in your yard? The persimmon tree requires a male and a female tree close by to bear fruit. 

Shane


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

there is a young tree 20 yards away, and bears fruit every year, it doesn't have the same flowers as this one, the bee;s are on it late in the after noon, it could be a male , guess ill have to wait and see!


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

Shane
it is a persimmon tree, it is blooming like crazy and my bee's are on it late in the evening. it has never made fruit that i know of, there is a small tree 20 yards away that makes fruit. do male tree's have flowers? my bee's have allready made one full super of honey from it, i think, ! thanks for the help, i greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Brad,
It is a male persimmon. I have a couple small ones in my yard...and the bees do go crazy over the blooms. Unfortunately, no nectar from the male flowers. I'm trying to increase the numbers of the female trees - the blooms are somewhat larger and less numerous...and I love _RIPE_ persimmons.

CC


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

Hey chaser, yep it's a male, too bad they don't get any nectar from it, they are not on the gallberry bush's either and they are blooming big time, some people call them tall bush down here in south MS, don't know what they are after.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

bradley39482 said:


> ...they are not on the gallberry bush's either and they are blooming big time...don't know what they are after.


You may have this info already: http://www.entomology.msstate.edu/resources/tips/beekeeping/nectar-pollen.php

I figure you (we) are at least 2 - 3 weeks ahead of normal.

CC


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

bradley39482 said:


> Shane
> do male tree's have flowers? my bee's have allready made one full super of honey from it, i think, ! thanks for the help, i greatly appreciate it!


Hey Bradley,

The male trees do have flowers. Enjoy the persimmon honey! We have the American Persimmon's native in our area as well. But we had a late cold snap, and mine are just now getting ready to leaf out.

Shane


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a short thread on the subject of nectar and male flowers: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?256462-Nectar-Question

I assumed all male flowers produced no nectar. However, per "The Backyard Beekeeper" by Kim Flottum: 

"Some plants, such as cucumbers, produce male flowers that have both pollen and nectar, but no ovaries for seed production..."

CC


----------

